# What is this Columbia ??? 3



## kcjim (Sep 7, 2014)

I would really like to know what this is. Thanks in advance. 











[


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 13, 2014)

Fire Arrow I believe? Late 60's I would guess.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 13, 2014)

Google 'Columbia Fire Arrow' then click on the images link.  You'll find some other pictures of bikes with this style of frame.  

Ed


----------

